# Concierge Serivce



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

Called up to book my optimisation - it was a RAC breakdown no on the black card - someone then transferred me to other person booked it in - then called oxford westway to check - they said I should have called them first ! - Why call it a concierge service ? if you have to make all the calls and stuff yourself - they just told me I should have called the dealership !! its a simple pickup / drop off service ? anyone had this problem with booking the GTR in. left 2 messages with oxford HPC last week and noone got back to me tried again today. Then called the concierge oh sorry RAC again and they had no record of my reg that I left 10 minutes ago - I think I am going mental :chairshot:bawling:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

As usual with Nissan,no service at all,just wasted time


----------



## GTR-SpecV (Feb 23, 2009)

Nissan HPC uk is S**k UK its not up for it ... unless you are in japan.. im talking most of them..


----------



## GTR-SpecV (Feb 23, 2009)

Even my toyota dealership million miles better... toyota always much better aftersales service compare to nissan..


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Let the hpc make all the arrangements.


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I would think carefully before using this service at all!

My car was booked to be collected at 8:00am last Wednesday. No one turned up. I lost a morning off work waiting.

I was promised a GTR trained recovery driver would collect the car, in a covered wagon, on Thursday morning at 8:00 am. The driver knocked on my door and asked where the Nissan was. I pointed at my car. He then said "Thats not a Nissan". This gave me a clue that they had not sent a GTR trained driver. He then said he would not be responsible for removing the tow hook cover, and that I would have to find a screwdriver and dig it out myself. He then tried to tow the car onto the flat bed recovery vehicle, but I stopped him, as the splitter was about to scrape. He said he would need to go back to his yard and get a different vehicle, because he couldn't use this one. He told me he had bought this one because he thought he was picking up a van!

He returned with another vehicle more than 2 hours later and finally loaded the car. I warned him to be careful about strapping the wheels, as they where easily scratched. By the time the car left my house I had lost another morning off work.

I received a call from the HPC the following morning to tell me that one of my wheels had been damaged in transit, and that they would refurbish it for me. I told them that as the car was 3 weeks old, it was going to be a new wheel. They said that I would have to wait at least a week for a new wheel to arrive in from Amsterdam. On saturday I talked to the HPC owner, who agreed to take a wheel off of their showroom car and fit it to my car so that I could have it back.

The car was delivered back to me today (Tuesday). I took the afternoon off work to make sure I saw the car in the daylight on its return. The car looked OK, so I signed for it and removed the tow hook left on the car. I offered to take my wife to Tesco's, which I never do, simply to try the car. I now found out that the bonnet open warning light was on permanently. I believe this occurs when the wheels are removed but the tyre pressure monitoring system is not reset afterwards.

So I have lost three half days leave from work, didn't have my car for 6 days, have a new wheel on the car and have a car with a warning light stuck on permanently. Am I happy with the service?

I now need to find out how to cancel the warning light. I expect its going to be a dealer visit, and another day off work. I don't think Nissan are going to like the bill for two and a half days of my salary.:flame:


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

oh my god !!! - i had a pop up bonnet light on that occured after a imob tracker install and snooper lynx wired in - quick dealer reset takes them 5 min 

thats not good - i just cant take the time off work to go :bawling:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Buy yourself a COBB accessport then....


----------

